# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Idoits that get firearm licences

## deer243

Just reading in the local courts today about some total dickhead that is certainly not a fit and proper person to have a firearms licence.

It appears this 23 year old from brightwater was planning to go hunting with a mate, the time was 3pm.
For some unbelieveable reason he loaded his mag in his 308 just before loading it into his car and while he shut the bolt he chambered a round by accident.

While leaning on the car with the rifle he again by accident pulled the trigger of his 308 and fired a shot thru the cars door.
Round went thur the door, thur his fence and hit the neighbours property,.    His excuse was the rifle was new and he didnt know he chambered a round.....WTF

One,why the hell would you load the rifle in the first place before you even left the property?
Second, while shutting the bolt hes got no idea hes chambered a round then he mangages to fire it without shooting himself or someone else.

How the hell this total clown got a firearm licence in the first place is beyord me.
Hes awaiting sentence but if he hasnt lost his firearms licence its a disgrace and he shouldnt ever be allowed to touch another one again!

----------


## Russian 22.

his license is likely suspended until post sentencing most likely. when convicted they'll probably revoke it.

----------


## BSA

A good example of why an NZDA Hunts Course or something similar should be and very well might be Mandated as part of the procedure to obtaining a Firearms Licence.

----------


## Maca49

I remember a young guy, son of an employee, being given a 303, was chambering live rounds through it one morning in his bedroom. One went off, through the wall, the bathroom, out the exterior and who know where. His mum was in the shower, missed her. All hell let loose, my employee came to work distraught. We had a long talk about it, I knew the boy, probably saved him from being strangled. We decided to sit him down and discuss. That young boy was more distraught than his dad. He kept the rifle and became a very responsible firearm owner and hunter.

----------


## small_caliber

> A good example of why an NZDA Hunts Course or something similar should be and very well might be Mandated as part of the procedure to obtaining a Firearms Licence.


This would have the effect of depriving many of a firearms license as not all NZDA branches run hunts courses, would it be appropriate to have to travel several hundred km to participate in a hunts course over multiple nights/weekends?
If someone is getting their firearms license to be a collector or target shooter why would they want to do a hunts course.

The more appropriate requirement would be to require range time where the user can be monitored by a experienced RO to get their firearms license and require a hunts course (or similar) to get a hunting permit but to make this a requirement then the NZDA hunts course would need to be made more available than it currently is

----------


## 199p

Yip sounds like the poor guy just had no idea now he fucked himself really good

----------


## xyon

> A good example of why an NZDA Hunts Course or something similar should be and very well might be Mandated as part of the procedure to obtaining a Firearms Licence.


I don't think that would help in this case, as the firearms safety course that he must have undertaken before applying for his licence covers the fails that were made. How he passed the test I don't know.

----------


## Tony D

Was probably playing with it and loaded a live round in his room fiddling with his shined tool, then forgot to eject it.

----------


## Skirch

Honestly, I think you're probably over reacting. This guy made a few dumb mistakes, but that doesn't mean he's unworthy of having firearms. Id put my money on him being so bloody upset about it happening that he will have learned his lesson and being more anal about safety than most going forward.

If we took firearms licenses off everyone that makes a mistake, well I don't think there would be many of us left.

----------


## gundoc

Idiots are a widespread problem. I know of a few similar incidents by our 'trained' Police officers. Most incidents of that sort are caused by lack of attention and no thought given to the potential consequences, and I guess all of us are guilty of something stupid in our past due to lack of proper attention.  I know I have been, but ingrained safety training prevented any unfortunate results.

----------


## scottrods

> Just reading in the local courts today about some total dickhead that is certainly not a fit and proper person to have a firearms licence.
> 
> It appears this 23 year old from brightwater was planning to go hunting with a mate, the time was 3pm.
> For some unbelieveable reason he loaded his mag in his 308 just before loading it into his car and while he shut the bolt he chambered a round by accident.
> 
> While leaning on the car with the rifle he again by accident pulled the trigger of his 308 and fired a shot thru the cars door.
> Round went thur the door, thur his fence and hit the neighbours property,.    His excuse was the rifle was new and he didnt know he chambered a round.....WTF
> 
> One,why the hell would you load the rifle in the first place before you even left the property?
> ...


The article I saw said 303 - so no idea who is the bigger prick? Press or the firearms owner

----------


## Slug

Buck fever got too him right from the time he rang his mate. Young and stupid do go hand in hand together, even if the intentions are good.

----------


## Maca49

One of my mates had a .22 hole in the back door of his car. Probably why Ive never owned a semi auto .22. His went off putting an unloaded firearm in the car. Glad we took his car that day. We sat down and had a toolbox meeting on unloading, bolt action was mag out and cycle the bolt 3 times, then have a look to may sure it was clear, something I still do today. I think the semi was a trigger pull, barrel up, last thing.

----------


## rewa

> Idiots are a widespread problem. I know of a few similar incidents by our 'trained' Police officers. Most incidents of that sort are caused by lack of attention and no thought given to the potential consequences, and I guess all of us are guilty of something stupid in our past due to lack of proper attention.  I know I have been, but ingrained safety training prevented any unfortunate results.


Cop on Domestic-flight put a 9mm round through the side of the plane, another shot himself through the foot in the locker-room, fek knows how many werent reported. Some of the Waiuru-storys make you want to laugh and cringe at the same time. Maybe Sports shops need to set-up courses, in their interests if they want to make money and 'Safe-guard' the Sport ?

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

wtf the law is no loaded mags in the car always has been

----------


## Ned

So a bit like passing a driving license test not being a guarantee that impulsive or ignorant behaviour won't surface when people are let loose with their new 'toy'.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> Cop on Domestic-flight put a 9mm round through the side of the plane, another shot himself through the foot in the locker-room, fek knows how many werent reported. Some of the Waiuru-storys make you want to laugh and cringe at the same time. Maybe Sports shops need to set-up courses, in their interests if they want to make money and 'Safe-guard' the Sport ?


Theres been many, not reported. There is a report put out, but not widely circulated, read through one a few years ago, thighs were a favourite with blocks.

----------


## Jaco Goosen

I think thats in the making or something pretty similar.  Having a long background in firearms and training Ive seen stuff like this a lot.  Young fellas that has no training or tutoring will get a FAL and then end up doing some pretty stupid things...worst of all?  They will sometimes refuse to join something like the Deerstalkers where they can get training to do things the right way.

----------


## garyp

WTF is an idoit? Is that an idiot that cannot spell? Just asking!

----------


## chainsaw

Darwin award

----------


## 40mm

> WTF is an idoit? Is that an idiot that cannot spell? Just asking!


FArk. You bet me to it! I was all prepared to unleash the troll hounds.

----------


## Finnwolf

> WTF is an idoit? Is that an idiot that cannot spell? Just asking!



Maybe he means “i do it?”

As opposed to idontdoit…

----------


## Finnwolf

> There’s been many, not reported. There is a report put out, but not widely circulated, read through one a few years ago, thighs were a favourite with blocks.



What type of block prefers thighs - and why?

(This ‘’block’ is more of a tits and arse ‘block’)

----------


## The bomb

Have seen couple of lever actions go off while people were cycling rounds through to unload.

----------


## ishoot10s

> What type of block prefers thighs - and why?
> 
> (This ‘’block’ is more of a tits and arse ‘block’)


Death by auto correct. “Glocks” being put in and out of holsters, Ol’ chump puts a pew through his leg. Yeah, grip and trigger safety and all. A chump will still manage it…

----------


## deer243

> WTF is an idoit? Is that an idiot that cannot spell? Just asking!


Just a typing error that idiots like you cant understand

----------


## PadLo

it takes 2 pages for the grammar police to pop up.

I guess you all never make a typo, but fucking launch on the first person that does.

Woop, big number forum lads.

----------


## Ranger 888

C'mon lads, be nice to each other or Aunty Jacinda will send all of you to the naughty space in your bedroom!

----------


## Finnwolf

There’s some awfully sensitive souls on here….so have a go at me, I ain’t that sensitive at all.

Except when somebody is haphazard with firearm safety.

----------


## T.FOYE

The only difference between a hole in a car door and somebody's skull is random barrel direction. Lifelong consequences....

----------


## viper

Here's another moron "Man shoots himself in leg while cleaning gun", Otago daily times today.

----------


## Preacher

I remember doing 14 days CB for a UD that I was sure I had not done anything wrong.  Got my ass kicked for the 14 days.

Day 15 or 16, Armorers report came through.... Something like, fault located in trigger mechanism.  Allowed firing pin to actuate without trigger pull upon release of cocking handle.  

I was just pleased I hadn't personally made the mistake and I knew exactly where the muzzle was pointing when I let the bolt forward.

Shit happens, but it's not always because someone "is an idiot"

In saying that, how do you clean a loaded firearm?

----------


## ishoot10s

In the end it don’t matter if you fail to observe rules 2 through 7, so long as you observe Rule #1, “*Treat Every Firearm as Loaded*”. That transcends all others and is the fail-safe, providing numpty nuts didn’t skip over it looking for the drugs and alcohol reference…

----------


## ebf

Idiocy with firearms not confined to young, inexperienced guys only...

Pretty much matches motorcycle accident stats. 

Lots of young guys, but also older guys recently returned to the sport - they think they know everything and can't be taught a thing...

Having said that, I've also seen supposedly experienced people do some massively unsafe shit...

----------


## Finnwolf

> In the end it don’t matter if you fail to observe rules 2 through 7, so long as you observe Rule #1, “*Treat Every Firearm as Loaded*”. That transcends all others and is the fail-safe, providing numpty nuts didn’t skip over it looking for the drugs and alcohol reference…


And don’t forget “safe direction” always remember that one.

----------


## Joe_90

Criminal activity involving firearms, throw the book at them by all means. 

Inexperienced users doing unsafe things, training and mentoring. Not long ago on here there was much delight in getting new folks applying for a FAL. I think that is a great thing!
BUT, when the card shows up in the mail that's when the real work begins. I would be reluctant to make the process of getting a license any harder, that will just put people off. 
That's my thoughts. Could be wrong though.

----------


## deer243

> Criminal activity involving firearms, throw the book at them by all means. 
> 
> Inexperienced users doing unsafe things, training and mentoring. Not long ago on here there was much delight in getting new folks applying for a FAL. I think that is a great thing!
> BUT, when the card shows up in the mail that's when the real work begins. I would be reluctant to make the process of getting a license any harder, that will just put people off. 
> That's my thoughts. Could be wrong though.


I see it like getting a car licence, you maybe inexperienced but you have had the training and passed the test and are quite capable of driving and know the road rules
and the difference between the brake and the accelerator.
Getting your FAL shouldnt be easy, we talking about life and death situations. You need to have common sence and know the firearm code and follow it to the letter.
People that are defending this Idiot because hes inexperience need to take a reality check!
1.  You just dont load your rifle while you at your house before you get to your hunting area or load the mag and put it in a car.

2 You make sure esp if the mags loaded that when you shut the bolt the rifle is safe and hasnt chambered a round.
These are just basic safety rules and pure common sence which should have been drummed into you before you passed your FAL

Only words for what happened here isnt inexperience but just a brainless act from someone that clearly either shouldnt have been passed or couldnt give a toss what the rules are,
Abit like a driver whose just got his licence deciding he can break the road rules and go 180km  and lose control and kills someone  .

Some on here seem to think dont be too hard on him, hes inexperience, shit happens....are you for real??  Its got nothing to do with inexperience, its all to do with being a total idiot
that shouldnt have been given a licence in the first place

----------


## Joe_90

> ...
> Some on here seem to think dont be too hard on him, hes inexperience, shit happens....are you for real??  Its got nothing to do with inexperience, its all to do with being a total idiot that shouldnt have been given a licence in the first place


I don't disagree with you, he's an idiot who didn't follow basic rules. I stand by the view that practical training is a common failure.

Using the drivers license example, there is a lot of practical training and mentoring that takes place. Then a formal assessment where you can demonstrate your ability. 

If you haven't had the opportunity to grow up around firearms and get the practical training drilled in it's a a fantasy to think the 2hr lecture from mountain safety council will do the job. 

Putting more requirements in to say you need to do xyz hours of supervised range time could be beneficial. I suspect if you double the cost of a new FAL you'd half the new applicants. 

What other solutions are there? Not trying to start any fights, would be a boring world of we agreed all the time

----------


## rugerman

I'm always the most nervous when I'm cycling the 30/30 to empty the mag. Obviously observing a safe direction for the barrel but still gives me the hebi gebies  




> Have seen couple of lever actions go off while people were cycling rounds through to unload.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Have seen couple of lever actions go off while people were cycling rounds through to unload.


they need a gunsmith to look at them then. Possibly a weak firing pin spring or the sear/hammer surfaces are not the right angles.

----------


## Proudkiwi

For very rookie that makes a mistake I can give you an example of an experienced person that just 'knows better' and cant be told any different making the same or worse errors.

And that's without going into the MASSIVELY FUCKING RETARDED duck shooter that liked to get pissed on opening morning before blasting away at the sky every year. Fuck I hate those guys.

----------


## Cigar

> they need a gunsmith to look at them then. Possibly a weak firing pin spring or the sear/hammer surfaces are not the right angles.


Or they touched the trigger.
On my M94, the only safety is that you have to hold the lever closed aginst the stock, so it would be relatively easy to hit the trigger while closing and let off a round, which is why I always make sure it's pointed in a safe direction.

----------


## T.FOYE

I agree there are no excuses. Firearms are not for everyone to begin with. Anyone who fucks up and isn't mortified at themselves has the wrong attitude. 
Blaming the rifle for being "New"... Oh yeah in the manual it says "be careful of this rifle when its NEW, its likely to do anything really".

----------


## Micky Duck

> I don't disagree with you, he's an idiot who didn't follow basic rules. I stand by the view that practical training is a common failure.
> 
> Using the drivers license example, there is a lot of practical training and mentoring that takes place. Then a formal assessment where you can demonstrate your ability. 
> 
> If you haven't had the opportunity to grow up around firearms and get the practical training drilled in it's a a fantasy to think the 2hr lecture from mountain safety council will do the job. 
> 
> Putting more requirements in to say you need to do xyz hours of supervised range time could be beneficial. I suspect if you double the cost of a new FAL you'd half the new applicants. 
> 
> What other solutions are there? Not trying to start any fights, would be a boring world of we agreed all the time


well I got lynched when suggested a graduated licence for firearms...eg 6 months under supervision....then 6 mths where you can use solo BUT your firearms still stored at someone elses place......reason I believe that has merit is young fella cant get them to go off on poach with drinken mates if the fella holding his rifles says bugger off and sober up first...and turn up pissed again,you can find another sponser.
makes it hard for someone who knows no one......but there are work arounds for anything in life.
I believe many years back at MSC firearms lecture when police .38 revolver was passed around,it was found to have cylinder loaded!!!!

----------


## Northkiwi

One I’ve seen a few times in huts is where guys chamber a bolt action round when unloading or hunting half cock.  Don’t push bolt down, thereby on many actions the ejector doesn’t pick the round up when bolt cycled back.  Bolt closed again on apparently empty chamber, accident now waiting to happen.  I’ve see it go off once when the guy pulled the trigger as part of his safety check, barrel pointed at ground outside…. I’m admittedly paranoid about that.  

Also think it’s nuts that Tikka need safety to be off to unload.

----------


## Preacher

Flame me if you wish, but I don't think I have ever actually used the safety lever/switch on any of my hunting rifles.  Ever.

It's either "safe" due to having nothing chambered or I am holding the half cocked bolt in the crook of my thumb to not allow it to close until needed.

Cross a stream? Eject round and push next one down, close bolt on empty chamber.  Same for scrambling up a steep shitty section.  Takes less than 10 seconds to render "safe" and cross obstacles etc but still allows for rapid (identified) shots.

Don't most Tikkas have detach mags now anyway?  Even with floor plate rifles surely you would void the magazine first and then simply action the bolt open and inspect chamber?

As per OP, yeah the guy fucked up and it may have been serious.  I don't disagree.  But he also may not even have been aware he was about to fuck up.

Basic handling skills should be part of the license process.  Demonstrate safe loading/unloading etc.  But.... forcing new applicants into X amount of range days etc is a bridge to far myself.  Not everyone can get to ranges easily and may already have someone who can help.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Flame me if you wish, but I don't think I have ever actually used the safety lever/switch on any of my hunting rifles.  Ever.
> 
> It's either "safe" due to having nothing chambered or I am holding the half cocked bolt in the crook of my thumb to not allow it to close until needed.
> 
> Cross a stream? Eject round and push next one down, close bolt on empty chamber.  Same for scrambling up a steep shitty section.  Takes less than 10 seconds to render "safe" and cross obstacles etc but still allows for rapid (identified) shots.
> 
> Don't most Tikkas have detach mags now anyway?  Even with floor plate rifles surely you would void the magazine first and then simply action the bolt open and inspect chamber?
> 
> As per OP, yeah the guy fucked up and it may have been serious.  I don't disagree.  But he also may not even have been aware he was about to fuck up.
> ...



When Mrs Finnwolf went that the course as part of the process to getting her FAL she was shown how to safely operate, load/unload various firearms, most of which she was unfamiliar with. ( probably why she managed to jam the pump action!)

----------


## Dr. Death

> Basic handling skills should be part of the license process.  Demonstrate safe loading/unloading etc.  But.... forcing new applicants into X amount of range days etc is a bridge to far myself.  Not everyone can get to ranges easily and may already have someone who can help.


I had a conversation with a guy a while ago who explained to me that he had never even touched a firearm until he was licensed and was able to go to the local sports shop and buy one. He did the mountain safety course, purchased the gun safe, flew through the vetting, got his card in the mail and off he went. Had to get the sales rep to show him how to load it, owned the gun 6 months before he learned how to remove the bolt.

----------


## Tedz50

Went Wallaby shooting many years ago with older person with a Mannlicher 6.5x54 with set triggers.While having a break he opened the bolt and started setting and firing set trigger while telling us how good it was.On standing up he closed the bolt and discharged a round into the ground between us.It turned out he had set the trigger before slamming the bolt.A near miss from a very experienced but careless shooter.

----------


## Masperjay

> Flame me if you wish, but I don't think I have ever actually used the safety lever/switch on any of my hunting rifles.  Ever.
> 
> It's either "safe" due to having nothing chambered or I am holding the half cocked bolt in the crook of my thumb to not allow it to close until needed.
> 
> Cross a stream? Eject round and push next one down, close bolt on empty chamber.  Same for scrambling up a steep shitty section.  Takes less than 10 seconds to render "safe" and cross obstacles etc but still allows for rapid (identified) shots.
> 
> Don't most Tikkas have detach mags now anyway?  Even with floor plate rifles surely you would void the magazine first and then simply action the bolt open and inspect chamber?
> 
> As per OP, yeah the guy fucked up and it may have been serious.  I don't disagree.  But he also may not even have been aware he was about to fuck up.
> ...


I agree with ya mate, not often i ever use the safety , rather I just keep my rifle "Brass Ready" , where I can see a round on the bolt face but not yet in the chamber - Hence the name "Brass Ready"

I keep my finger on the brass and then when ready to shoot , gently close the bolt forward and down. 

WHen hunting in the thick stuff it's generally a .45-70 so I carry on a non cocked hammer.

----------


## AMac

Yeah I recon experienced something like that one time trigger pulled to uncock the action only for there to be a round in chamber the round went into the ground/wall of the hut - I was outside the hut in line with with where he had the rifle pointing when he pulled the trigger. He extremely upset but it came down to him not understanding the action thinking he had to pull trigger as it the only way to uncock. Lots of experience with shot guns but nothing with rifles.

----------


## JLF

> Just reading in the local courts today about some total dickhead that is certainly not a fit and proper person to have a firearms licence.
> 
> It appears this 23 year old from brightwater was planning to go hunting with a mate, the time was 3pm.
> For some unbelieveable reason he loaded his mag in his 308 just before loading it into his car and while he shut the bolt he chambered a round by accident.
> 
> While leaning on the car with the rifle he again by accident pulled the trigger of his 308 and fired a shot thru the cars door.
> Round went thur the door, thur his fence and hit the neighbours property,.    His excuse was the rifle was new and he didnt know he chambered a round.....WTF
> 
> One,why the hell would you load the rifle in the first place before you even left the property?
> ...


In my country there is a popular saying:
"Guns are loaded by the devil and fired by a fool"
Every year in Argentina deaths are caused by idiots who have no idea of ​​a weapon and more of them hunting.

----------


## Stocky

> well I got lynched when suggested a graduated licence for firearms...eg 6 months under supervision....then 6 mths where you can use solo BUT your firearms still stored at someone elses place......reason I believe that has merit is young fella cant get them to go off on poach with drinken mates if the fella holding his rifles says bugger off and sober up first...and turn up pissed again,you can find another sponser.
> makes it hard for someone who knows no one......but there are work arounds for anything in life.
> I believe many years back at MSC firearms lecture when police .38 revolver was passed around,it was found to have cylinder loaded!!!!


The thing is plenty of Muppet sponsors exist, where do you think a bunch of guys learn to poach from, drink and shoot, spotlight, etc? The worst people i know of for getting shit faced and shooting ducks (and each other from shot coming of the pond aren't the young fellas... 

Supervised licenses or even compulsory range time makes some sense but is a larger barrier for entry that some might imagine as without having a support network of hunters its quite difficult for many. It would effectively remove most without a close family member or friend from starting up. Which is turn risks the population of firearms owners dropping so much the little defense we can put up drops to nothing. People in remote areas without official firearms ranges would struggle with it. Id say compulsory range time also potentially leads to something similar to the pistol license where we all end up having to attend so much time a year which is a big ask. 

Not really a solution just saying solutions aren't all simple and free from consequences. Firearms involvement in schools ideally is the best to instill a respect (not a fear) for firearms and teach some basics. 

As for idiots I almost got kicked off a hunt as a wrangler in Canada as the hunter in front of me chambered a round constantly and had the barrel to the guides back even after id asked him not to and the guide who was in front told him off. I kept stopping him and having him unloaded it and it ended in a pretty big blowup after he got pissed at me. The guide didn't realize id been unloading his gun all day everytime i handled it and making him show me an empty chamber everytime we started walking so thought id been rude and me sent back to basecamp. The outfitter heard my story and headed back to camp with me to tell the client to pull his bloody head in and that he either had an empty chamber until we approved him to chamber a round or he could fuck off and if he got caught with one up the spout without our permission again he was going home. Needless to say the guide apologized and  thanked me as he had no idea the guy kept flagging him and it wasn't just the twice off. 

Client for some reason didn't tip me  :ORLY: 

Ps: This was in Canada not NZ

----------


## sore head stoat

If I were the cops I would be asking some very hard questions to the referee[s] of the idiot.

----------


## PadLo

I bought an enfield from a guy who lost his licence after shooting himself in the leg while taking his .22 out of the car. His son had a licence and held his guns for him.

----------


## Cigar

> The worst people i know of for getting shit faced and shooting ducks aren't the young fellas...


On a river I used to shoot with a mate years back, the drunken guys shooting on the other side were the people supposed to be enforcing the rules!

----------


## rewa

I know muppets who drink champagne on opening-morning  (ducks). They consider themselves 'upper-crust' and you would think they'd know better. The more fools that get FAL's, the harder the Establishment will come down on responsible firearms owners.

----------


## GDMP

If every activity was stopped because of a few idiots......we would not be allowed to own,or do,anything.Idiots are the problem not the activity itself.....

----------


## zimmer

> I know muppets who drink champagne on opening-morning  (ducks). They consider themselves 'upper-crust' and you would think they'd know better. The more fools that get FAL's, the harder the Establishment will come down on responsible firearms owners.


Meanwhile the middle class are knocking back skis from hip flasks whilst for the lower class it has to be beer.
My experience of living for many years in a South Taranaki town where most of the duck shooters are once-a-yearers.
Saw astonishing amounts of empty beer crates in back country deserted houses used mostly only for opening and closing weekends.
Apologies to those that observe the no alcohol with firearms rules.

----------


## Taff

Get a job in a gun shop, you meet people who should not have guns everyday, here’s a few questions 
Will my gun kill a horse ? 
I don,t know sir what gun do you have
I will let you know

Will these bullets fit my gun ?

One from last week
These pellets are cheaper, can I put them in my .22 rimfire
Are you serious 
I know about guns but not The finer points
This was witnessed by two customers 

What’s the difference between 177 and .22 ?
1mm sir, 

Customer with a sako 270 in bits, we were short of ammo and my mate told me I could use some of his, (ammo unknown obviously a bit tight ) can you help with my insurance claim ?

My ruger will not cycle? But look if I do it by hand it works ok

----------


## mikee

> Get a job in a gun shop, you meet people who should not have guns everyday, here’s a few questions 
> Will my gun kill a horse ? 
> I don,t know sir what gun do you have
> I will let you know
> 
> Will these bullets fit my gun ?
> 
> One from last week
> These pellets are cheaper, can I put them in my .22 rimfire
> ...


yes but by the same token I have had a sales man try and sell me 20Ga ammo when I asked for 28ga..........................well it says 28g on the box so I can assure you its the right stuff......wtf not even close.

----------


## small_caliber

> Get a job in a gun shop, you meet people who should not have guns everyday, heres a few questions 
> Will my gun kill a horse ? 
> I don,t know sir what gun do you have
> I will let you know
> 
> Will these bullets fit my gun ?
> 
> One from last week
> These pellets are cheaper, can I put them in my .22 rimfire
> ...



That doesn't only apply to firearms owners, I get this from multiple vehicle owners each week.

Phone rings, My cars got x, y, z happening........what's wrong with it and how much to fix it.

How much to service my car? What make and model? a red one.

Phone rings, My car stopped driving, it goes in reverse but not forward, what's wrong with it.

But most of these people know everything about vehicles.

I love the, Can you replace X on my car, why do you need to replace X? Because I googled it and everyone says that's what's wrong with it.
So you replace X and charge them for it, then they come back "It didn't fix the problem, what are you going to do about it"?
Sir if you let me I'll diagnose what the problem is and let you know what it's going to take to fix the problem and what it's going to cost.....but I already paid you to fix it and it isn't fixed.
No sir you instructed me and paid me to replace X, and I replaced X you didn't ask me to diagnose the problem.

Humans own firearms, and Humans say the most stupid things, just like kids say the darndest things.

----------

